# Introducing "PES2"



## modamag (Jun 22, 2006)

Guys, I have spent numerous hours designing this.







Yep ... just a bunch of circles.

Anyone care to guess what it is?
The first three to guess correctly and will get one free.

Only three simple rules:
1. Your guess must be posted in this thread. No PM, no email and definitely no phone calls.
2. Only one guess per CPF member. Don't try to register multiple CPF handle. Sasha and the admins will boot all of us.
3. You have to be "specific", you can't just say "it's a thing" that doesn't count. If it's a pheasant, you got to tell me it's a chicken, duck or turkey.

It may or maynot have anything to do with flashlight.
It looks like bolt pattern for a stunt kite to me :nana:

Games winner announce when Draco pricing announce. You may change and edit your guess at anytime.


----------



## aosty (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Cut-away view of a Wankel engine?

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Man you are killing me! It's a heatsink. Reflector with holes for 3mm leds to poke through? It's a aahh *crawls back into hole*


----------



## Maro (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Battery contacts


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

its the front end( bezzel end) of a flashlight that has multi colored led array around a main emitter ............


----------



## nemul (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

any hints? like size, metal or plastic....

right now i'm with Mr. Hayes.. looks like a heatsink, but that would be too easy...


----------



## Shaocaholica (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Battery tube with contacts for 4 or 3 cell "groups" with a center "pole".


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Multi position rotary switch for a varible brightness or strobe/etc flashlight. Twist to select different settings.


----------



## Maro (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I think battery contacts.


----------



## Jumi (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It sure looks like battery tube with many cell size options:
positive battery contacts for: 
1 D-size, 3 AA-cels and 4 AA-cels

and if tube is large enough:1D, 3x18650 cels or 4x123

Juha


----------



## AW (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Top view of a reflector ( bezel ) with main bulb opening and various openings for LEDs.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Jumi: I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!! Wow good job!!! battery adapter to hold 3 or 4 cells!! 
I'm with you on this one!! 

EDIT I changed my mind!!!!  I'm _Not_ with you on this one!!

Back to my original first repsonse. Heatsink. For 3-4 emitters. Has walls with cut outs for the 4 reflector setup. It's like a PTS/PQS v3 all in one!! Luxlunatic is right!!! I did say heatsink in my first post, but not the details... does that count!?? hah


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Looks to me like a combination PTS/PQS for emitters(you choose the application). Maybe I'm just dreaming of the D size PQS that I need:naughty: !!!


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm with Jumi, Shaocaholica and Isaac on this, it looks like a battery tube / power pack, that accepts a wide configuration of batteries, either 1, 3, or 4 (especially with what look like 4-bored out sections). 

edit: actually it might not accept a 1-battery configuration as that middle one looks like a hole. maybe an opening for a charging plug or a positive contact maybe? =P


----------



## Sway (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Shower Massage Head with therapeutic LED's :wave:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Kelly: that would rock!! however I don't think you're right... But maybe that should be the next project!! I'd love selectable led color shower head at night. I shower with no lights on at night frequently. That would be cool!!!

I do _need_ a PQS to build a quad-true-cyan light..... I was thinking C sized light this time. 3C mag DD nimh sounds good, with a custom flu-pig for strobe/pulse/throb/etc


----------



## bwaites (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's a heat sink to hold various combinations of LED's.

Bill


----------



## Meduza (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It is a heatsink made to remove the need for PQS/PTS and Hotlips-style heatsinks in one 

In the middle you got a little pedistal where you can put a single luxeon to use with the mag reflector, 
then you got three positions for luxeons that sits a little nearer the center than the quad ones because of then you can fit the (3*20mm?) reflectors,
in the quad setup cutouts are made in the wall for the four reflectors...

Am i right ?


----------



## AuroraLite (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

The new contact plate for the new Modamag battery pack, which will allow different battery setting(most likely to be AA or AAA)?


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It does look as though it's a 4xAA or 3xPila 300A/S carrier to me. Regulator circuit in it perhaps?


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Hi, 

this is a new heatsink socket for PIR or HotDriver.....


----------



## chimo (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Looks like a heatsink that will accept 3 or 4 emitters.


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Some kind of custom reflector for a Maglite.


----------



## Barefootone (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I think it's a reflector mock-up for LED placements.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's an ancient titanium coin from the Flashazoic Era.

Cliff


----------



## theamazingrando (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Well, you all have guessed my battery holder contact plate idea(which was suggested to me by the ID of the originator, the hole in the middle, and the semi-circular cut-outs in the outer ring)...so I'm going to go with a pie-in-the-sky guess:

This piece is the cover plate for a new type of intelligent flashlight switch--it had an up and down dimmer, and multip;le setting options controlled by differnet buttons. 

Hey, I didn't say it was a good guess!


----------



## Rando (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm going with flashlight body to use 3 or 4 batteries quad bored.


----------



## Lurveleven (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm quite sure it must be a 4 level rotary switch for selecting light levels. It is located at the tail and on the other side there will be a button. The identations will help the switch to stop at the right position so that the contact points will mate with the contact point on the circuit board. That the switch stops when it enters a level gives the switch a great feel, those of you who have a Stenlight headlamp know how nice switches like these are in use.
Here is how the contact points on the circuit board should look like:






Sigbjoern


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

i changed my guess. i think it is a thing use for charging of the batteries inside the draco. 
the circles and the hourglass shaped thing is uses to connect to the batteries. the center hole is used as a hole for the charger's plug(not sure how to explain) to go in.


----------



## inq2000 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I guess that's my(our) new toy.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

A tray with 5 empty glass, an empty jug a one glass full of water


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Yeah, that's the answer. It's the next thing we're saving up for.  

Cliff


----------



## savumaki (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Switch plate.
(so what do I know)

Karl


----------



## Trashman (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's an outdoor poker table. Dealer on one side, players on the other, spot in the middle to hold the Tiki umbrella. There BETTER be some lights on this poker table. (if not it, it doesn't belong on the CPF....)


----------



## DonShock (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

End view of new bored D Maglight with dual mode battery holder.

The large outer circle is the flashlight OD. The next circle in shows the quad bored ID of the light. The next circle in should be the OD of the battery holder. The very center circle is probably for a center shaft which will hold the battery holder together. The smaller circles show the positive battery contact points. It will be able to use either a 3 across or a 4 across pattern. The 3 across positions are the circles at the 2, 6, and 10 o'clock positions. The 4 across positions are the circles at the 3, 6, 9, and 12 o'clock positions. The elongated hole at the 6 o'clock position is where the the 3 and 4 patterns overlap.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm also going to guess battery tube for different sized batteries.


----------



## nethiker (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



modamag said:


> Guys, I have spent numerous hours designing this.



Very Nice. A couple more hours and a few more circles and I'm sure you'll have a great clock. You might want to touch up the 6 circle though.


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

This is cool, but might I suggest that people post hashes of their answers? Then people can guess without giving away their guess. Similar to the format of Bunnie's "name that ware" blog entries: http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/. Here is an example of what I mean:
http://www.bunniestudios.com/wordpress/?p=93#comments



Just an idea. Either way, I really like "Guess This", I hope there'll be more to come.


----------



## Tritium (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Looks like a tri/quad sink for K2's.


Thurmond


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

i guess 75bdd214fb3982c89bc68208aff1ac8d. (md5)
if hashes don't count i guess i wont win


----------



## jsr (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Switch plate with multiple contact points for rotory selection of various light levels.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Clearly has spacing for 3 at once or 4 at once - of something.

It's either batteries or emitters. Can't imagine it's batteries especially since the shoulder wouldn't exist to fit 4 in a mag host.

I vote for Heatsink which can hold either 3 or 4 emitters, hole in center for wiring. Instead of a PQS/PTS you'd simply have a PQ/TS. Now I wonder how you could make it C AND D mag compatible?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

:Ohgezz: You guys, everyone should recognize a thingymajig when they see one!


Here's my guess: It's the "bottom" view of a bored battery tube (hence the 4 round nubs on the outer ring (the wall of the light). Have no clue what the holes are for (except, maybe the center one, for a hotwire lamp).


----------



## aosty (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I agree it's a P-Q/T-S... therefore the clearance... the four bored out sections is clearance to squeeze in 4.




twentysixtwo said:


> Clearly has spacing for 3 at once or 4 at once - of something.
> 
> It's either batteries or emitters. Can't imagine it's batteries especially since the shoulder wouldn't exist to fit 4 in a mag host.
> 
> I vote for Heatsink which can hold either 3 or 4 emitters, hole in center for wiring. Instead of a PQS/PTS you'd simply have a PQ/TS. Now I wonder how you could make it C AND D mag compatible?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

haha I guess I skipped over the 1 guess per person.

Ok still going with my first guess as heatsink like I said in the last post. Sometimes I have brain farts too.


----------



## modamag (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Hehe, this is fun. 

Just want to remind you guys, the post and edit “time stamp” will be used to determine who the first three to correctly guess the object are. This eliminates the minor handicap for those who only log on during the day or weekend.

BTW: This is a psychedelic thread used to gauge the number of “active” modders who checkin weekly 

One of the member asked for a hint of what the material composition is.
The answer is it can be made out of a variety of material some of which includes: wood, hard plastic (eg. ABS, Teflon), and metal (eg Aluminum).

As for hashing the answer, cool idea but the majorities of the members are not programmer. And part of the fun is to allow everyone to see the amazing variety of answer / solutions that have been put forth.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's a heatsink for either 3 or 4 emitters. I'm assuming K2's will fit too. But it looks like I'm too late. BAH!


----------



## MSI (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

This is very difficult without knowing the size and not seeing it in 3D (impossible to know what goes up and what goes down).

What we know so far is that it obviously should be easy to guess since there will be three winners. It is something a flashoholic would want? It cannot be a heatsink since it can be made of wood.

I think it is a wall clock where you put your CR123 lights in the holes for display (instead of on a shelf), the hole on the bottom is obviously for the Spy005.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Well since the rules are only one guess, and time stamp used, well my first edited post the first guess in it was heatsink. So automatically that's going to be my answer, wrong or right. But I'm pretty sure that's right. For heatsink, looks like nemul first, then me (actually me first originaly, but I edited the post so the time changed). Then Luxlunatic. I'm 99% postive we are right. But the other guesses are good too, so who knows....

It would be very interesting if we are wrong though! there is a broken line/circle in the drawing, what's that for!??!?! stoped the render early? we may never know.... lol


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



modamag said:


> It may or maynot have anything to do with flashlight.


I wonder if that was written to guide or misguide our attention to the real nature of the object. I still think it's a thingymajig, the kind that attached to a watchamacallit via those thingies.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

If it's a heatsink, it's not a single lux heatsink b/c of that hole. 
A multi-lux heatsink makes the most sense, seeing as modamag is the king of multi-lux heatsinks.
We know it has nothing to do with the Draco. 

Why did he have to post it so early in the morning??? WHY!?!?! (it was 1:30 AM my time)


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

edit


----------



## modamag (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

*Sway: *I think my wife likes that idea "Shower Massage Head with therapeutic LED's".

*greenLED: *I love your answer "thingymajig", "watchamacallit", and "thingies". It's classic.

*Kryosphinx: *My play hours are from 11PM - 3AM PST. All other hours are reserved for work, kids, wife, and yes alittle entertainment (in the order specified).


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Here's from the Draco thread:



modamag said:


> *snip* One other note. The pricing will be released next week. I'm sorry for the delay, one of the final remaining parts have not yet been quoted  so in the mean while let's play this game it has nothing to do with Draco other than the time when the game ends. *snip*


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

it's a jig to center an emitter


----------



## Happy T (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

You gotta look closer..... its a clown with rosy cheeks thats been shot in the forehead! :lolsign:


----------



## vacuum3d (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's a Tri/Quad sink for Mag.

ernest


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Well, the right guess is probably already up there somewhere! (Don't know that for sure... no inside info... just assuming given the number of posts.)

I'd guess it's a universal 3/4/5 Lux self-adapting heatsink. Might even support 6-up... might even support placement of stars. But what do I know! oo:

Whatever it is... looks very cool. :naughty:


----------



## FRANKVZ (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Circuit board blank for either a quad or tri-stacked battery carrier. Shaded cirles can be drilled for either setup.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

A clip on filter for glasses or sunglasses. 

Filter for what you ask...........for that not so pleasant blank look/stare/daggers the spouse gives you when she/he sees your newest addition to your light collection.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

To me, this is clearly a new, super versatile M*g C/D heatsink, which goes in the head of the M*g, which will fit either 3 of 4 emiters or stars, with the pre-cut clearence for the 4 stars. The hole in the middle is the electronics below/underneat the heatsink or within the body of the M*g.

Will


----------



## Sawtooth (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

This is a top view of a new heatsink for Mag mods. It can accomodate both quad and tri emitter configurations. The hole in the middle is for wiring.


----------



## nemul (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*


----------



## CandleEater (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It can be made of wood, plastic, metal? Is it an aliment tool for high power leds (Luxeon). The little holes hold the leds in place (2,3 or 4 leds). Thats my guess.

eric


----------



## frisco (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Easy..... it's a motivator !

frisco


----------



## mobile1 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

its a reason to start a thread and test the creativity of cpf users - sort of like a Rorschach test.... where you see the color splurges and need to derive what thoughts come to your mind, to decipher the hidden wishes and desires of flashaholics...


----------



## Billson (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Looks like it could be a universal heatsink for either a tri lux or quad lux. Exactly what I've been looking for. Unfortunately, wood and hard plastic aren't exactly a good materials for heatsinking.


----------



## ViReN (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I just wondering why this thread is not closed yet... :sigh:

Have observed similar threads closed .... 

Thread Reported.


----------



## Lurveleven (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



ViReN said:


> I just wondering why this thread is not closed yet... :sigh:
> 
> Have observed similar threads closed ....
> 
> Thread Reported.



Party pooper :thumbsdow

Sigbjoern


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



ViReN said:


> I just wondering why this thread is not closed yet... :sigh:
> 
> Have observed similar threads closed ....
> 
> Thread Reported.


 who invited him


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

it can be made from metal, plastic or wood so it's not a heat sink of any kind.

It looks to me like we are looking into a quad bored maglite tube from the tail end with the cap removed. 
The incomplete circle must be a retaining ring clip, the blue cirle in the centre is a (+) contact, the holes are to mount a KIU, hotdriver or PIR.
The reason you would have provision for wood or plastic is to isolate the electrical path or separate the centre (+) from the (-) tube.
One of the purposes for having it would be to eliminate the need for the maglite switch.

but then again I could be wrong


----------



## greenlight (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Is it something the winner will be able to use?


----------



## xochi (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I think that those who said it's a multiple position switch are right but my guess is that it's a :

Design for a homemade integrating sphere or lightbox.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



missionaryman said:


> who invited him





missionaryman said:


> The incomplete circle must be a retaining ring clip


...that's a great idea!


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



greenLED said:


> ...that's a great idea!


 I try...


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's a magical device for capturing turtles.


----------



## flash (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Since everything else has been taken already...

I'd guess that it's a new tailcap for mods that could be used for 3 or 4 batteries at the same time.


----------



## PEU (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It appears to be a reflector holder for 4 reflectors.


Pablo


----------



## eebowler (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

"_The answer is it can be made out of a variety of material some of which includes: wood, hard plastic (eg. ABS, Teflon), and metal (eg Aluminum)."_
:thinking: and modamag is willing to give away three of them for free (shipping: yes/no?). Double :thinking: :thinking:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's obvious that it's a Perfect Multi-Sink but I don't think he should call it the PMS by Modamag!






The wooden ones are just to throw us off or you can use them as paper weights. 
<whatever happened to that i before e except after c rule?>


----------



## nemul (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



ViReN said:


> I just wondering why this thread is not closed yet... :sigh:
> 
> Have observed similar threads closed ....
> 
> Thread Reported.



LMAO....

mom! timmy's eating all the cookies again...


----------



## ViReN (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



nemul said:


> LMAO....
> 
> mom! timmy's eating all the cookies again...



 after a long time getting to hear this  feels nice... cookies being bandwidth here 

since I am not invited ... I m leaving this party... sorry guys to play spoil sport 

see ya all... have fun


----------



## mobile1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

it can't be a heatsink... Teflon is about the worst heat conductor possible


----------



## LumenCraft1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

All I know is that it has been designed in Solidworks.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I looks to have _something_ to do with reflector or optic spacing for a 3x or 4x emitter setup. You have what appear to be clearance bores on the 4x pattern ... not traditionally needed for heatsinks unless they are of exceptional depth.

Looks a bit too big for the maglite C/D head unless it's intended for small reflectors.

The possible material variety is interesting. Also not so sure about that missing arc on the innermost large circle.

Looks a bit too involved to be a centering jig since the challenge is etting the emitters centered.

I would have to guess that it's a 3-4x emitter heatsink and assume that the material variety is misdirection. Perhaps it's more involved than just heatsink, but that's all my head wants to come up with.

*EDIT :* Now I'm thinking it's some sort of battery tube / endcap / adaptor.


----------



## moraino (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It is a heatsink for either 3, 4 or 5 emiters. The center hole can be used for feeding wires or sitting an emiter if not drilled out. It won't look good if 4 emitors were used.

It can be 4, one center plus 3 outer. Or 5, one center and 4 outer ones.

The uneven circle may be the new bezel for Mag D for unrestricted light output from the outer 4 emiter reflectors. Just IMHO. 

Henry


----------



## HGB (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

It's a template/alignment tool.

Don't know exactly what for, but that's my best guess >>


----------



## Coop (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Pfffff... It's not that hard guys... 


Its a mounting plate for a *Flux Capacitor*!!!


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I guess we should ask is the picture actual size


----------



## Cypher (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm going with Nemul and Missionary man since to my eyes it has to be a quad-bored mag or something similar. 

My official guess is a quad-bored tailcap with the retaining ring holding in the electronics for a multi stage mag mod. 

maybe..........


----------



## Trashman (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I know, I know! It's a protype of the first run of Modamag's new line of high-tech beverage coasters. (Those "holes" don't run all the way through; they're just machined on the surface to give the coasters that special industrial flair.)


----------



## Meduza (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Ok... the draco got a price, where is the information for this?


----------



## Sgaterboy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

yeah I only see two LED centering/positioning tool posts, so I guess I'll toss in the third. the spacing of the holes allows for three or four LEDs being placed equidistant around the center.

the deformed circle, i would guess, is shaped that way to aid in rotating the tool to the propoer orientation.

I'll even go a step further to prove I did research

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/75065

thats why you'd go through the trouble.

and If I'm wrong about the positioning tool, I'm pretty sure I'm close with the link ;-)

EDIT:!!!!!!!
I'd like to officually change my guess to:

the BASE for the three or four LED assemblies to be mounted on for the above linked flashlights!!! I'm almost certain! that way you only need one production run for this part that can be used for either flashlight!!

quadamire and minetrois mounting base, final (I believe) answer


----------



## Sgaterboy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

yeah I'm pretty sure. This is killing me and giving me a headache.. I need to go to bed!

the pics posted by nemul kinda make me even more sure. they might be sister components or possibly sister schematics for the same part.

I'd like to rephrase my answer, given nemul's pictures. . .

to:

A component in the head of minetrois or quadamire like production flashlight used as a positioning or mounting base for other components (emitters, assemblies, etc.)

I think I just guessed the duck instead of the pheasant.

I assume the rest of the flashlight will be included for me and the next two people who read my post and second it? 

PM me for my address. . . I'll be waiting!:laughing:


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

it look a WHOLE lot like my BAM! heatsink. 



















(that model is out-of-date.. the new one no longer has a space for a single emitter solution.. the driver is built right into the emitterboard). 

I was guessing it was something similar like people had guesssed a 3/4 PQS until you said it can be made out of non-metal. The similarities to this design if you ignore the 2-up possibility of my design (reason for TWO vs ONE of the oval pads).. can almost mean no other purpose than a universal solution of doing something with either 3 or 4 luxeon emitters in a 'mod-a-mag'. 

heat-sink is out because of the 'wood' comment.. it does look like a template for aligning emitters on a smooth heatsink.. that would be a very useful tool. the thing is.. it would be perfectly suited for Lux3 but not good for K2 emitters which have 'jelly' domes over their lux dies. 

I was going to say a holder for lux reflectors that can vary the height by twisting the light to change focus.. but i think there'd be bigger holes.. so the UAG (universal alignment guide) will be my guess.. put in another oval hole opposite the one you have now and it'll work for 4, 3 or 2 emitters.

aaah nerts.. come to think of it.. whoops.. those aren't holes in the design.. there is a thread hole but the others look like just dents or bumps.. if they are holes.. than i'm going with the UAG. .. I just realized.. the 'holes' don't have to go all the way through to be useful.. 

OK.. here's a picture:






sadly if the drawing is to scale i am wrong since the holes are only 5mm and the lux is like 5.6.. so it has to be related to the slug of the new joker emitters.. but can't be a heatsink.. you got me stumped. 

So.. i'm officially confused  

If it's aluminum i'd say it has to be a MUH (modamag universal heatsink).

Fun little game you're playing with us. 

so.. officially.. if the holes are big enough for emitter to poke into.. UAG

-awr


----------



## kvn5 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Could it be a new design for your battery holders.


----------



## loalight (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Without question an oscillation overthruster.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

a new age revolver? LOL


----------



## BryGuy (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

An alignment jig to position multiple emitters/configurations on a heatsink.
I think I'm the third to mention it.

Dang didn't see the post a few above me. Make me #4.

He changed his guess! I'm back on!


----------



## PEU (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

if the converter is uC controlled it could be related to the programming, for example to access the programming pins.


Pablo


----------



## Sgaterboy (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



BryGuy said:


> An alignment jig to position multiple emitters/configurations on a heatsink.
> I think I'm the third to mention it.
> 
> Dang didn't see the post a few above me. Make me #4.
> ...


 
If I change my guess back, since i originally guessed it, I would be the third officially to guess it.. so we'll see what it is, and then I'll change my guess If needed


----------



## modamag (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

I'm sorry guys, been a little distracted and "almost" forgot to update this thread. I read every single word posted (more than once for some post).

Here are your winners who guest heatsink:

nemul @ 06-22-2006, 02:52 AM
IsaacHayes @ 06-22-2006, 03:19 AM
luxlunatic @ 06-22-2006, 03:20 AM

The three winner will be the first one to get the item once produced. It will be a little while but hopefully before the summer ends.







OK if you all must see the detail. Here they are. I had to make a compromise between the durability vs maximum thermal removal. If I make thicker side wall then the user will have to cut the three legs of the IMS SO20XA reflectors. At that point the reflector will put compression force on the emitter. I choose the lesser of the two evil and reduce the side wall thickness.

The reason why it's could be fabricated out of wood or hard plastic is because both of these material can be machined. Most of these material [wood(0.15), ABS(0.2)] can conduct heat better than "air" [0.02].

Similar to the PTS2 series. The body thread improve the thermal transfer and allow the usage of either IMS SO20XA or McGizmo's McR-20 reflectors (0.025" / 0.6mm shorter).

*Classic comments / guess that I love:*
_"Shower Massage Head with therapeutic LED's" by Sway_ 
_"It's an ancient titanium coin from the Flashazoic Era." by Cliffnopus_
_"Modamag's new line of high-tech beverage coasters." by Trashman_
_"guess 75bdd214fb3982c89bc68208aff1ac8d. (md5 <hashed>)" by ouchmyfinger_
_"it's a thingymajig, the kind that attached to a watchamacallit via those thingies" by greenLED_
_"It's a magical device for capturing turtles." by Kryosphinx_

*wquiles: *When you're a machinist you have a totally different perspective for almost everything. I'm just a wanna be.
*nemul: *Great CAD/Photoshop analysis
*ViReN: *I still luv you among many other CPFer friends.
*andrewwynn: *PLEASE DO NOT cross advertize btw threads, it's very annoying! Keep BAM caged in BAM's thread. 

In final conclusion I hope everyone had fun. After all that's what this "web/forum" stuff is all about right!

Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



modamag said:


> ...
> *andrewwynn: *PLEASE DO NOT cross advertize btw threads, it's very annoying! Keep BAM caged in BAM's thread.
> ...
> Cheers,
> Jonathan



LMAO, I've wanted to say that so many times  It just wasn't my thread eheheh


Oh! Please don't name it the PMS!! rotfl


----------



## nemul (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

cool, i never win/guess anything!!!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

Woo hoo! I knew the wood/plastic was jsut to throw people off. Of course the drawing can be machined out of those, but doesn't mean the part will be!

Looks to be the best tri/quad setup yet! I still have my original PTS D v1. I'm never getting rid of that light!! I'll go for a C sized one this time. A 3C mag with quad cyan or quad U-bins would be quite awesome!! Mmm yes quad this time!!!

This will make even tri-setups run cooler since it's emitter only and much more thermal mass and surface area to the mag. :rock:

Jonathan, you rock!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

So... do we get a free one for submitting a guess that you love? :naughty:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*



modamag said:


> _"it's a thingymajig, the kind that attached to a watchamacallit via those thingies" by greenLED_


Of course now that you've told us what it is, I can see perfectly how the "PES2" can do double-duty as tri/quad sink. 

Nice job!!
This was fun. I've been thinking about selling the parts I have ready for a 2DMag mod, but I think that may not happen (yet).


----------



## Sgaterboy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Introducing "Guess This"*

out of curiosity, what is the thin circle that extends about 300 degrees around just inside the outer lip?


----------



## Shaocaholica (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually guessed it right but retracted the heatsink guess since it was limited to 1 guess per person.


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 30, 2006)

Wooo Hooo! My dreaming of obtaining a D sized Quad sink paid off. I've got 4 U-bins waiting to meet this sink!!!!


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 30, 2006)

Absolutely awesome sink Jonathan, :goodjob:


----------



## Melchior (Jun 30, 2006)

It itself is not a heatsink but a positive-mold for MAKING them by pouring the liquid metal into a negative-mold. Out pops a nifty heatsink for a module with a variable # of emmiters.

Which could fit into a mag* type body.

Thats why it is wood. So it can be easily shaped and worked on if the design changes? 
right?

Oh well, looks like I'm too late again.


----------



## Sawtooth (Sep 1, 2006)

modamag, any updates on this project? (Do you envision doing any copper versions? Might be kind of heavy, I know...)


----------



## Budman231 (Sep 2, 2006)

Its a bowling ball with a hole to store a Fenix P1 ...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 2, 2006)

budman: heh, that'd be cool, a clear bowling ball with a space for a light so the whole thing glows going down the lane! hehe.

I think modamag will start on this after the Draco lights are all done. I can't wait to build myself another light. This time a quad!


----------



## ezboy (Sep 4, 2006)

great


----------



## modamag (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a little slow but finally everything have arrived!
I will be mailing out to the three winner later this weekend.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful Modamag! Looking great!


----------



## nemul (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome! I'll take the one in the middle....  lol


----------



## Sway (Nov 16, 2006)

Are all those mine 

Later
Kelly


----------



## wquiles (Nov 16, 2006)

modamag said:


> It's a little slow but finally everything have arrived!
> I will be mailing out to the three winner later this weekend.


Excellent news modamag 

When do these go on sale?

Will you offer both Al and copper?

Will


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 16, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Excellent news modamag
> 
> When do these go on sale?
> 
> ...



1. About an hour ago.

2. Yes.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 17, 2006)

Woo!!! 

Modamag: How come it's PES2 now? And not PMS?? I need C sized just a reminder.  THANKS!


----------



## modamag (Nov 18, 2006)

*Sway: *Now now remember to share.

*IsaacHayes & nemul: *Please PM me your Address and the version you want so I can mail it out.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 18, 2006)

Done!


----------



## nemul (Nov 19, 2006)

you got it!


----------

